# What happened to the "Feel Good Together" women's apparel brand?



## jackandcat (May 15, 2022)

In the later part of 2020, a new apparel line called "Feel Good Together" was rolled out with a prominent Style display along with signage showing women hanging out together. The apparel looked fine, the logo formed the words "Feel Good Together" in a circular pattern.  After the Style display was taken down a month later, the product seemed to disappear.  The brand has been scrubbed completely from the Target website and target.com.  What happened?


----------



## happygoth (May 15, 2022)

jackandcat said:


> In the later part of 2020, a new apparel line called "Feel Good Together" was rolled out with a prominent Style display along with signage showing women hanging out together. The apparel looked fine, the logo formed the words "Feel Good Together" in a circular pattern.  After the Style display was taken down a month later, the product seemed to disappear.  The brand has been scrubbed completely from the Target website and target.com.  What happened?


I've never heard of it, we did not have it at my store.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (May 16, 2022)

That wasn't  a brand, it was just a Family Gateway set. They usually have a theme and the matching items are produced under our Goodfellow, Cat and Jack and Universal Thread/AND lines.


----------



## jackandcat (May 16, 2022)

StyleMaven1 said:


> That wasn't  a brand, it was just a Family Gateway set. They usually have a theme and the matching items are produced under our Goodfellow, Cat and Jack and Universal Thread/AND lines.


Thank you for providing an explanation.


----------

